# Perfect weather, full boat, little kids - big flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/10/2016*
I had the Liz R. group of 8 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with light SE winds and slightly high tide. We got on the fish fast tonight, gigging 4 before it even got dark. We continued to do well, finding most of our fish deeper, in 3-5' of water. We ended with a 16 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 8:15pm. The largest fish tonight was 29" and weighed 9 1/2 pounds. We had 12 fish over 20", with most in the 22-24" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: Completely booked - only late trips available upon request.
January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-31*

Late trips are also available upon request, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked, just call and ask...

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

